# Spaceliner clone



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2014)

Passed on this one today but not because it was in bad shape but because I'm trying not to get another middleweight tanklight.
This is a beautiful 9.5 condition specimen of the AMC labeled Astro Flite style bike.
I just didn't need to have it this time. Years ago I would have paid full retail for this one. Even for a painted frame.

If anyone is interested let me know...I can go back to get if someone doesn't snatched it up.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 17, 2014)

Some more pics















Seller wants $320

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

